# funny things you eat!



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't do it anymore, PROMISE, but when I was little I used to chew bubblegum and eat oreo cookies at the same time.. :|


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hehe that is a pizza off of Mr. Deeds(adam sandler movie) Bubble gum, oreos, and french fries lmbo!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

When I was younger, I used to make dill pickle and ketchup sandwiches. :shock: It sounds so nasty now. =S 
Oh and then there was the time I heard that dandelion greens were good to eat...so I assumed that if I made a dandelion green and peanut butter sandwich, it'd be good....only made that mistake once. :roll: Blech!!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Pizza dipped in chocolate pudding


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

My bravuras are pure cream and jam.

I tend to eat my doughnuts with a fork. That's because I don't want to mess my fingers with fatty sugar.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

You guys are silly. I just wash my hands if I eat finger foods. 

I love cream cheese and scallions rolled up in salami.

I cant eat corn bread anymore. I had a binge about 5 years ago and the smell now makes me sick. 

I love hot dogs, bacon and salami and pepperoni but I dont eat anything else from a pig. (The stuff thats more healthy lol)

I can eat rice unless it smell right. Most asian prepared rice smells like a pet store to me. 

If something I am eating looks icky I loose my lunch. Today I got french fries, and there was a burnt one. It looked like a caterpiller. So I started thinking about fried caterpillers, meal worms and millipeads and I got sick, even thought I was obviously just eating potato.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

In High School I would eat oreos with EZ Cheese. It kind of tastes like oreo cheesecake. I haven't tried it since then, perhaps I'll give it a go and see if I was crazy or not.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

*_I love cream cheese and scallions rolled up in salami._*
MMMM Best ever!

You should try a dill pickle spear with cream cheese wrapped in a slice of deli turkey, tasty tastic!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Honeysuga said:


> *_I love cream cheese and scallions rolled up in salami._*
> MMMM Best ever!
> 
> You should try a dill pickle spear with cream cheese wrapped in a slice of deli turkey, tasty tastic!


I love those !
Just made 100 last night for mom's Christmas party.
Yummy


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I always dip my french fries in rootbeer. Best thing ever!

Honeysuga-I'm the opposite! As long as I'm not eating where others can eat, EVERYTHING is finger food. Meat, broccoli, anything!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

One time my friend and I decided to make homemade french fries in her deep frier... well, little did we know her mom had made donuts the night before and didn't change the oil in the frier. The result: sweet, donuty french fries! They were so good!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

-I eat french imported pickles rolled up into slices of ham. 

-I always add chocolate chips to my vanilla ice cream

-I will eat salad ONLY with my homemade salad dressing. I absolutely REFUSE to eat any salad without it.


I can't cook for the life of me, but I am a fairly picky eater with some things. I grew up in culinary country, so I guess thats how my brain processes things.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I like A1 sauce with fench fries and also with grilled cheese sandwiches. I also like doritos crunched up in chocolate ice cream


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> My bravuras are pure cream and jam.
> 
> I tend to eat my doughnuts with a fork. That's because I don't want to mess my fingers with fatty sugar.



I forgot to say: also raw pastry dough is delicious.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I love raw dough. Delicious. 

My2geldings - what does your salad dressing consist of? I make my own but from those seasoning packets at the grocery store. 

I am getting very hungry reading this...


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I dip my pizza, bread sticks, cheese sticks, sub sandwich, and fries in ranch dressing. 

I'll eat my french toast or waffles with peanut butter, butter, and syrup.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i loveeeee raw carrots dipped in bbq sauce...yum


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

does anyone else eat popcorn with brewer's yeast? I think you have to have lived in California to eat this particular gourmet delight.


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

the neighboor boy eats peanut butter and Mayo sandwichs for breakfast!

OMg French fries with Mayo is SO good! lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> i loveeeee raw carrots dipped in bbq sauce...yum


:shock: I finally found someone else who does this!!! =O I love them with ketchup or bbq sauce.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> :shock: I finally found someone else who does this!!! =O I love them with ketchup or bbq sauce.


nice ! me & my twin eat them all the time ! i have never tried with ketchup, seems like it would be good though !


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm weird when it comes to food:

*I like to eat raw pasta and white beans. :shock:
*I can't stand regular peanut butter, but will eat crunchy.
*If I chew on a grape too long, it makes me gag... It's something about that skin...
*I can't stand the peels of anything; apples, peaches, etc.
*I could live off of potatoes, rice, pasta, and honey.
*Speaking of pasta, I can only eat it plain or raw. I don't like salt, sauce, or butter on it. 
*I eat peanut butter sandwhiches every day at school; nothing else.
*I can stay fat off of AIR! And is vexes me so...
*I eat jelly and honey by the spoonful.
*I can't STAND eating a meal with just meat. I must have a good selection of veggies, or no meat at all.
*I'm deathly allergic to seafood, but I still love it so much...

I could say so much more weird stuff, but I won't bore you.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> nice ! me & my twin eat them all the time ! i have never tried with ketchup, seems like it would be good though !


It IS good. Funny story behind it though! :lol: Was 6 and on a plane and they gave me raw carrots but no ranch dressing =( so I improvised and used ketchup and since then I've loved it. =P


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

a1 sauce and beef stew w/ out the beef  

when my mom buys my dogs cheesy dog bones i eat them 

im weird . theres more ; but i cant think ; oh yeah , if any of my food touches i wont eat it


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

My little sister used to eat beggin strips and ol roy dog jerky, so ya aren't alone there.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ thats gross !! haha but to each their own =]


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

there soo good  & i love sweet feed ! if i could eat a whole bag i wouldd !


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

reveriesgirly said:


> there soo good  & i love sweet feed ! if i could eat a whole bag i wouldd !


Ooooh....that reminds me. Rice bran...that stuff is good. :shock: I have to feed a horse at the barn a can of it a day and it makes me want to go out and buy it for myself...it smells good and due to accidentally tasting it, finding out it IS good.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

I LOVE marmite. I eat it straight out the jar with my finger. I love HP sauce on toast as well, yum.

Lovelovelove frozen grapes. Yum.

I hate food touching other food on my plate. Hate it.

I hate eating soft fruit. I lvoe fruit, but if its very soft and soggy, i just cannot abide it.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Cold spaghetti noodles and chunky salsa, lots of salt. Yummy.


----------

